# Birdhouse with matching base & wire hanger



## patharris (Sep 29, 2010)

I really enjoy creating different styles of Ornamental Bird Houses and have started making hanger base stands to match the woods used in the birdhouse. Using the bright brass wire hangers with hooks have really enhanced my bases and have increased and helped to get an increase in my sales.  The wire hangers can be purchased from me  if anyone is interested, Just PM me for details.  I make my bases three inches in diamenter.
    Pat


----------



## Pen_Turner_297 (Sep 29, 2010)

Awesome work and a great idea.Those are some real eye catchers.


----------



## el_d (Sep 29, 2010)

Great Job Pat. They look nice.


----------



## turnaround (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice fit and finish.  I like to make them also.


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 29, 2010)

Those are great looking.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 29, 2010)

Those are sweet!


----------



## penhead (Sep 29, 2010)

"...I tawt I taw a puddy tat..."

Very nice ornaments...!!


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 29, 2010)

Love the natural edge one in the back-middle!


----------



## maxman400 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very Nice, I made a few last year but none this nice.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 29, 2010)

Those are great and the one you pictured by itself is really fine.  I like your stand idea also.


----------



## Rick_G (Sep 29, 2010)

Very nice Pat.  I've tried a few but they never came out that nice.


----------



## tommyd (Sep 29, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 30, 2010)

Pat, I love your birdhouses. Great idea for the base, I would be interested in some wire hangers. Please PM me some info on them. Cost, shipping etc...

Thanks Dave


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 30, 2010)

very good. where do you get the little birds? what are the dimmensions of the house?


----------



## keithlong (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice bird houses. I been working on some for lovely wife for presents for her co workers. I will post a pic as soon as I get em finishes.

Dave, I start with a 2" square piece of wood about 4 inches long for the body, then turn it down to about 1 1/2 inches round and the roof is about 2 x 3 inches and I turn it down to about 1 3/4 inches just so that it is bigger than the body. The neat thing about em is that you can make em any size and shape that you want. They are fun to make.


----------



## marter1229 (Sep 30, 2010)

Those are great! The hangers really set them off.

Terry


----------



## patharris (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you all for you kind and generous compliments.  Birdhouse making really improves my turning skills, as it is almost the same as small box making,  As for the birds they are difficult to find in the 1" to 1.25' sizes. Most of the time I can find the 1.25" Mushroom birds at Michael's hobby stores.  But, I continiue my quest for some realistic looking Norht American Birds that are small in size to glue on the perches of my BH's.  Please share with me and others if you have found a source to for some nice looking small and not to fat birds.  Thanks also to those of you who are interested in purchaseing the bright brass wire hangers from me. I am beginning to run low on my inventory of them.
   Pat


----------



## mrcook4570 (Sep 30, 2010)

The birdhouses look great.  The custom turned base really adds a touch of class.  Nice job.


----------



## dntrost (Sep 30, 2010)

Pat we just moved to North Myrtle Beach would love to be able to see you turn these they are amazing and would love to learn how to turn them.


----------



## billw (Sep 30, 2010)

Pat awesome, you did a fantastic job!


----------



## jaywood1207 (Oct 1, 2010)

patharris said:


> Thank you all for you kind and generous compliments.  Birdhouse making really improves my turning skills, as it is almost the same as small box making,  As for the birds they are difficult to find in the 1" to 1.25' sizes. Most of the time I can find the 1.25" Mushroom birds at Michael's hobby stores.  But, I continiue my quest for some realistic looking Norht American Birds that are small in size to glue on the perches of my BH's.  Please share with me and others if you have found a source to for some nice looking small and not to fat birds.  Thanks also to those of you who are interested in purchaseing the bright brass wire hangers from me. I am beginning to run low on my inventory of them.
> Pat



Nice job on those Pat.  I get my birds from http://www.floraltrims.com/feather-birds.html


----------



## Grizz (Oct 1, 2010)

Those are great!  I've yet to do any, but you are inspiring me!


----------

